# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB-EOΣΔ 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2016 (5 Ιουνίου, Μελίσσια)

## Polyneikos

Την Κυριακή, 5 Ιουνίου, στο κλειστό δημοτικο στάδιο των Μελισσίων, θα πραγματοποιηθεί το 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ.
Οι πληροφορίες λένε για ένα δυνατό αγώνα, με πολλές συμμετοχές σε όλες τις κατηγορίες.

----------


## NASSER

Αγώνας της χρονιά θα είναι και πάλι το πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB καθώς αρκετοί καλοί αθλητές είναι ήδη σε προετοιμασία και ήδη σε πολύ καλή φόρμα. Στόχος όλων το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα!
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!!!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Σε αυτόν τον αγώνα, όπως και σε άλλες διοργανώσεις, θα υπάρχει περίπτερο των X-TREME STORES απ’ όπου θα διανέμεται Δωρεάν το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ Bodybuilding & Fitness No18 που θα είναι έτοιμο και εκτυπωμένο εντός του Μαΐου. Στο τεύχος αυτό θα υπάρχει παρουσίαση 6 σελίδων του αγώνα του περασμένου Νοεμβρίου. Επίσης το τεύχος αυτό, μόλις κυκλοφορήσει ως έντυπο, θα ανέβει και ηλεκτρονικά στο blog.athlitis.gr

O αγώνας του Ιουνίου θα καλυφθεί αναλυτικά στην εκτύπωση του επόμενου τεύχους.

Να ενημερώσουμε επίσης ότι θα διαθέτουμε ειδικό stand «τοίχο» δίπλα στο περίπτερο, για φωτογράφιση όσων αθλητών το επιθυμούν από δικό μας φωτογράφο.
Οι φωτογραφίες θα δοθούν μετά στους αθλητές Δωρεάν.

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους διαγωνιζόμενους από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπαίνουμε σιγα σιγά σε αγωνιστικούς ρυθμούς και το Bodybuilding.gr παρών στις εξελίξεις και στις προετοιμασίες αρκετών αθλητών, θα βάζουμε κάποιες πληροφορίες για τις συμμετοχές που ακούγονται

Στις κατηγορίες *Bikini,* μαθεύτηκε η συμμετοχή της *Μαριλένας Στρατή* από το Ναύπλιο, αθλήτρια που προετοιμάζεται από τον *Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη* και που έχουμε δει σε αρκετες εμφανίσεις, της *Κάτιας Πατεράκη* και της *Τανιας Αλεξανδρή* , αθλήτριες υπό την επίβλεψη του *Θανάση Υφαντόπουλου* και του *Τάσου Μισαηλίδη* όπως και την πρωτοεμφανιζόμενης το 2015 *Eβίτας Κουκιά*,υπό τις οδηγίες του *Μανώλη Τζινίδη* που θα διαγωνιστεί στην κατηγορία Juniors Βikini.
Στις κατηγορίες *Body Fitness* θα δούμε τις *Ρίτσα Αλογδιανάκη*, *Σοφία Μπαλαμπάνη*, *Βίβιαν Μυτάκου* να  αγωνίζονται,πιθανόν και στην ίδια κατηγορία!
Στην Body Fitness επίσης ακούγεται και η συμμετοχή της *Κατερίνα Μεγάλου*
Στην κατηγορία *Physique*, έχουμε  ακούσει για την συμμετοχή της *Βασω Δημητράκη* υπό τις οδηγίες του *Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη*.

Στις κατηγορίες *Classic ΒΒ*, θα αγωνιστουν ο *Γιώργος Μαργαρίτης*, με αρκετες συμμετοχές στην κατηγορία, ο έμπειρος* Βασίλης Μοϊντίνης* στην* Masters Classic BB*, o *Παναγιώτης Βεργής* υπό την καθοδήγηση του *Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη,* πιθανόν και καποιος άλλος γνωστός μας και του φορουμ θα συμμετάσχει αλλά αυτό δεν θα το πω γιατί δεν είναι σίγουρο. :01. Mr. Green: 

Τωρα στις κατηγορίες *Bodybuilding*, πολλοί αθλητές είναι στις επάλξεις.
Στην *-80* κατηγορία ακούγεται η εμφάνιση του πολύπειρου *Σωκράτη Κουκούλη*, η επίσης επανεμφάνιση του *Τάσου Μισαηλίδη* σε αγώνες μετά από 12-13 χρόνια, ο *Τάσος Φάσσαρης (Μetalhead*), γνωστός μας από το forum και ο *Νίκος Μανούσκος* αθλητής του *Κώστα Σταμάτη* στην 2η του συμμετοχή σε αγώνες καθώς και ο *Βασίλης Πεζούλας* στην πρώτη του εμφάνιση, υπό την καθοδήγηση του *Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη.*
Στην κατηγορία *-90* θα είναι ο *Γιώργος Ξάνθης*, σε επανεμφάνιση από το 2015, αν και ήδη θα έχει κανει καποιος Εθνικούς Προκριματικούς αγώνες στην Βουλγαρία και ο νεοεμφανιζόμενος *Ντόντης Κωνσταντίνος.
*
Στην κατηγορια *-100* μαζεύονται αρκετοί καλοί αθλητές και έμπειροι. Μοιάζει να ειναι η κατηγορία που θα γίνουν δυνατές κόντρες.
Η επανεμφάνιση του *Θανάση Αττιλάκου* από το 2013, είναι γεγονός. 
Ο *Αργύρης Δουκίδης*, μετά την συμμετοχή του στο Loaded Cup της Γερμανίας το 2016,θα είναι στο Πανελλήνιο.
Ο *Κώστας Γάκης* επανεμφανίζεται επίσης μετά από χρόνια
Ο *Γιώργος Μούρκος* και ο *Τζόνι Γιούσεφ*, αθλητές με εμφανίσεις τα προηγούμενα χρόνια σε αγώνες, είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και υπο την καθοδήγηση του *Θανάση Υφαντόπουλου* αλλά και του *Τάσου Μισαηλίδη* θα παίξουν επίσης στην -100 από οτι ενημερώθηκα
Επίσης ο *Ράλλης Ράλλης* που εμφανίστηκε πρόσφατα στο Aγαθοκλέους Grand Prix, καταλαμβάνωντας την 2η θέση, προετοιμαζόμενος από τον *Στρατή Αργυράκη*
Στην κατηγορία *+100* , ο *Δημήτρης Μουτζούρης* θα εμφανιστεί, αφού παίξει και στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτης αλλα και στο 2ο Διασυλλογικο Παναθηναια 2016.
Ο *Κώστας Αγαλλόπουλος*, επίσης ετοιμάζεται για αυτη την κατηγορία, αφού διαγωνιστεί αρχικά στο Diamond Cup.
Στην κατηγορία *Masters,* ακούγεται μια δυνατή συμμετοχή αθλητή με αρκετούς τιτλους, δεν μπορώ να το διασταυρώσω όμως και δεδομένη είναι η συμμετοχή του πολύπειρου βετεράνου *Γιάννη Βασάλου.*

Οτι μαθαίνουμε πλεον θα σας ενημερώνουμε. 
Κρατώ μια επιφύλαξη για τις κατηγορίες κιλών, καθώς κάποιοι αθλητές παίζουν στο όριο και πιθανόν για λόγος φόρμας να αλλάξουν

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΦΙΣΑ 29ΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ευχαριστουμε Κωστα για τις πληροφοριες των συμμετεχοντων ,πραγματι δυνατες παρουσιες.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ζυγιση-Εγγραφη Αθλητων : 09:00-12:00
Εναρξη Αγώνα : 17:00*

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε για την συμμετοχή άνω των 150 αθλητών! Αναμενεται μεγάλη μάχη!

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Οντως

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G928F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

Επιβεβαιώνονται οι πληροφορίες για περίπου 200 συμμετοχές , στις κατηγορίες, μετά της εγγραφή ζύγιση!
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αθλητές, ιδιαίτερα στα παιδια του Forum, τον *Nασσερ* που θα παίξει στην *Classic BB* και τον *Τάσο MetalHeadT|* που θα αγωνιστεί στην *Μen BB -70!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι χάρτες της περιοχής για την πρόσβαση του κόσμου στο κλειστό γήπεδο μπάσκετ Μελισσίων, του Δήμου Πεντέλης.
Ουσιαστικά ειναι πάνω από το Σισμανόγλειο 
Ο πιο ευκολος τρόπος για όσους κινηθούν απο Αττική οδό, είναι Αττική οδός->Πεντέλης(εξοδος) ακολουθούμε Πεντέλης,και μπαίνουμε αριστερά στη Σισμανογλείου, κάνουμε τον κυκλο και φτάνουμε.

----------


## jimmatas

Ωραια σε 1 ωριτσα και κατι θα τα πουμε πανω! Καλη επιτυχια σε νασσερ και τασο!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Να στε καλά όλοι... Σας περιμένουμε να μας υποστηριξετε και να φωτογραφηθουμε παρέα! Ας είναι ένας ωραίος αγώνας 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vaggan

> Να στε καλά όλοι... Σας περιμένουμε να μας υποστηριξετε και να φωτογραφηθουμε παρέα! Ας είναι ένας ωραίος αγώνας 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


φιλε μπορεις να μου λυσεις μια απορια?στην κρητη ησουν στα 77 κιλα εδω πως παιζεις στην -70 εχασες τοσο πολυ? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

*
Από το γενικό με νικητή το Θανάση Αττιλάκο*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Με το γαμπρό μου,καρδιολόγο Διονύση Αντωνάτο,με τον οποίο έχουμε την ιατρική επίβλεψη του Μρ.Ελλάς ΕΟΣΔ 2016



Αποσπάσματα από την κατηγορία -100kg

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΒODYBUILDING EOΣΔ 29ο ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 2016

Η μάχη του Γενικού Τιτλου, μεταξύ του Θανάση Αττιλάκου (Μen BB-100), Ράλλη Ράλλη (**Μen BB* *-90), Γιάννη Βασάλου (Μasters 50+) , Σωκράτη Κουκούλη (**Μen BB* *-80) & Κώστα Αγαλλόπουλου (**Μen BB* *+100)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΒODYBUILDING EOΣΔ 29ο ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 2016

**Γενικός Νικητής, ο Θανάσης Αττιλάκος!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ, με αριθμούς:
*To σύνολο των αθλητών στις κατηγορίες : 194
**Ακολούθησαν και 5 κατηγορίες των Γενικών Νικητών των κατηγοριών.*




Επειδή ο αγώνας είχε πολλές κατηγορίες και μεγάλο αριθμό αθλητών, με μεγάλη διάρκεια όπως είναι φυσιολογικό, θα ζητήσω την κατανόηση των αναγνωστών, μέχρι να κατηγοριοποιήσουμε το υλικό που είναι πάνω από 1500 φωτογραφίες και θα ανέβει ως γνωστόν στο *Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr * αλλα και στο παρών αφιέρωμα του Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος με τα σχόλια του Xρήστου 1961 αλλά και των υπολοίπων μελών !

---
Να ευχαριστήσω όλο το team του  Bodybuilding.gr που παρευρέθηκε στην παρέα και όλοι συνεισφέραν - ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του -στην κάλυψη του αγώνα : 
Xρήστο1961, Τόλη, Δημήτρη 1924, Δημήτρη jimmatas, τον Γιωργο Βασιλικόπουλο, Στρατή Αργυράκη, τον φίλο Στέλιο Γκικα , τον Λιβέρη , τον Νάσσερ , Τασο Metalhead που ήταν και αγωνιζόμενοι αλλά ερχόντουσαν να μας δούν και όλους όσους ήταν ανα πασα στιγμή στην παρέα και τώρα σίγουρα μου διαφεύγουν.
Τα λεγόμενα και τα παρελειπόμενα , πολλά !
Stay tuned! :03. Thumb up:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*''Απαιχτος'' ο Θανασης Αττιλάκος* εχοντας βαλει καθαρες-σκληρες μυικες μαζες επανω του. 
Παρολο τους δυνατους αντιπαλους του νικητες των αλλων κατηγοριων ,δεν δυσκολευτηκε για τον γενικο τιτλο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πραγματικά ωραίος αγώνας και απο άποψη συμμετοχών και απο άποψη επιπέδου αθλητών !
ο Γενικός Νικητής Θανάσης Αττιλάκος πιστεύω στη καλύτερη φόρμα του και δεν άφησε κανένα περιθώριο αμφισβήτησης για το γενικό  :03. Thumb up: 
Επίσης είδα ότι ο Ράλλης πάρα πολύ καλός και πιστεύω έπαιξε ρόλο που άκουσε τον Στρατη να κατεβει κιλά και να βγεί πιο σκληρός και να καθαρίσει τη κατηγορία του

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεκινώντας την παρουσίαση του αγώνα, play by play, σύμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα, η πρώτη κατηγορία ήταν η Παίδων.
Μοναδική συμμετοχή του *Κωνσταντίνου Τακτικού*, του *Συλλόγου Διαπλαση Πειραιά,* ο οποίος πριν να ενηλικιωθεί, σκοπεύει να έχει γίνει ήδη βετεράνος !
Πολύ καλή παρουσίαση και αυστηρή εκτέλεση των υποχρεωτικών ποζαρισμάτων!










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Eτσι ειναι Ηλια ,τον Ραλλη οταν τον ειδα επανω στην σκηνη ειπα ''σαφως κ ειναι καλυτερος απο περυσι κ πρεπει να εχει ανεβει κ λιγο σε κιλα'' , μετα ομως κατω με το μπλουζακι του φαινοταν  σωματικα ''μαζεμενος'' κ μαλιστα απορησα αλλα καταλαβα το λαθος μου με τον αντικατοπτρισμο :01. Wink: .

Ο αγωνας πραγματι ειχε μακραν περισσοτερες συμμετοχες απο τους τρεις προηγουμενους που ειδα τελευταια. Πολλες συμμετοχες με καλο επιπεδο γενικα  κ καπου εχανες τον μπουσουλα. Το ματι των κριτων επρεπε να ειναι κοφτερο αλλα κυριως γρηγορο για να μπορεσει να ξεχωρισει τους αθλητες για τις πρωτες θεσεις . Δεν ηταν κ ευκολο αυτο ιδιως σε καποιες κατηγοριες που ηταν πολυπληθεις κ αρκετοι κοντα μεταξυ τους.

Η ροη ομως εστω κ γρηγορη ηταν μελετημενη γι αυτο μπορεσε κ τελειωσε ο αγωνας την ιδια μερα :01. Wink:  . Σε καποιες κατηγοριες με λιγες συμμετοχες τα αποτελεσματα βγηκαν αμεσως μετα τις συγκρισεις κ εγινε η απονομη χωρις να χρειαστει να κατεβουν οι αθλητες απο τη σκηνη. Αυτο δημιουργουσε αμεση ελαφρυνση απο την πιεση του χρονου (τι ωραια θα ηταν να ειχαμε το ιδιο κ με το χρεος ε; :01. Razz: )
 Ο χωρος για το μεγεθος του αγωνα αποδεικνυεται μικρος (τουλαχιστον μεχρι τα 2/3 της διαρκειας) με πολλους θεατες φιλους των αθλητων να ερχονται ορθιοι μπροστα με αποτελεσμα οι πισω καθημενοι στις καρεκλες να μην βλεπουν τπτ κ να διαμαρτυρονται. Κ τωρα που ειπα για τις καρεκλες καλο ειναι να αλλαχθουν συντομα γιατι ειναι ξεραμενες απο τον ηλιο κ σπανε σωρηδον.  Περυσι ημουν εγω ο τυχερος που στην κηριολεξια διαλυθηκε (κ δεν ειμαι κ κανενα γομαρι :01. Razz: ) κ βρεθηκα φαρδυς πλατης κατω κ μετα απο λιγο κ αλλος ενας πισω μου.
Εχθες ο κληρος επεσε στον διπλανο μου :01. Mr. Green:  κ ακουστηκε απο καποιον '' τι γινεται ρε κι αλλη εσπασε;'' :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο *Κωστακης ο Τακτικος* νομιζω ηδη θα αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα με το που θα βαλει τα κυπελα του :01. Wink:  . 
Κοντα στις 15 συμμετοχες  σε αγωνες εχει ηδη  ,ειπε ο προεδρος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία BB Juniors, υπήρχαν 3 συμμετοχές* 












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*BB Juniors* 

*1oς* ο εντυπωσιακος σε μαζες *Μουσουνιδης Νικος* σε αλλο επιπεδο απο τους καλους αλλους δυο ,*Παναγιωτοπουλο Κων*. Νο 3 που πηρε την *2η θεση* κ *Μανουσκο Νικ*. Νο 2 στη *3η θεση.*

----------


## Feth

Με την πρωτη ματια τον πέρασα για τον Τολη  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Χαα εχεις δικιο ,δεν γελαει κ αυτος καθολου :01. Mr. Green:  Τουλαχιστον το παιδι εδω ,ο Τολης σχεδον παντα :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Classic BB Juniors*  , υπήρχαν 11 συμμετοχές 




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic BB Juniors * 

Προς χαρα της επιτροπης (για να επικεντρωθουν στους υπολοιπους) ευκολα ξεκαθαρισε η *1η θεση απο τον Χειλα Χρηστο Νο 68*  που ηταν πιο  πληρης παντου. Απο εκει κ περα 3-4 αθλητες προσπαθησαν για τις αλλες δυο θεσεις τις τριαδας ,αλλα τελικα δικαια πιστευω *2ος ο Κυριακιδης Δημ. Νο 70* κ *3ος ο Παναγιωτοπουλος Κων. Νο 66*.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σταδιακά ανεβαίνουν οι κατηγορίες του 29ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος της ΕΟΣΔ, στο *Multimedia Gallery του BodyBuilding.gr.*
Stay Tuned!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Men Physique Juniors, υπήρξαν 14 συμμετοχές 
*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## jimmatas

Κωστα, μπραβο φιλε για τον κοπο που κανεις, πραγματικα εχεις κανει δουλεια μιας 5μελους ομαδας μονος σου! Και παλι μπραβο!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Physique Juniors* 

''Καθαρη'' η τριαδα εδω με* 1ο* τον νικητη της κατηγοριας στην Κρητη *Τιλλο  Ιωαννη Νο 60* ,οχι χωρις να αισθανθει πιστευω την πιεση του* 2ου Τζινο Βικτωρ Νο 66* με καποια τελεια ''εξωτικα'' του χαρακτηριστικα κ* 3ο τον Μαροκο Παναγιωτη Νο 71* σε αψογη κατασταση κ αυτος.
Απο τους υπολοιπους οι 5-6 ηταν κ αυτοι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση κ θα δινοταν μαχη εαν υπηρχαν αλλες τρεις θεσεις για βραβευση.
*14 τελικα ηταν οι συμμετοχες μετα απο καθυστερημενη προσελευση τριων αθλητων. Αφου εγιναν καποιες παρατηρησεις απο τον προεδρο γιαυτο ,τους αφησε τελικα να παιξουν. Το νεαρο της ηλικιας τους κ η απειρια τους πιστευω δικαιολογει καποια πραγματα κ ανοχη ,οποτε καλα εκανε :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Bikini Fitness Juniors υπήρχαν 5 συμμετοχές* 



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bikini Fitness Juniors * 

Ειχαμε παρατηρησει με τον Polyneiko απο τις φωτο του αγωνα της Κρητης , οτι η *Ντανιελα Αλεξανδρα * φαινοταν καλυτερη κ βελτιωμενη σε ολα ,ε..επροχτες το διαπιστωσαμε κ απο κοντα :01. Wink: . Στην *1η* θεση λοιπον *η Ντανιελα Νο 27* ,*2η η Κουκια Εβιτα Νο 25* εξισου ομορφη κ γυμνασμενη κ αυτη κ στην *3η θεση η Λελεκη Στυλιανη Νο 22.*
Το *Νο 24* πιστευω θα ειναι η εκπληξη σε λιγο καιρο εαν συνεχισει κ το *Νο 23* σε καλο δρομο κ αυτη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Athletic Fitness, 2 συμμετοχές* 










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Master Bodybuilding 40-49 , υπήρχαν 5 συμμετοχές 

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Athletic Fitness*

*1ος* ο Αναστασοπουλος Δημητρης Νο 10
*2ος* ο Καραμπετσος Φοιβος Νο 9

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνέχεια της κατηγορίας *Master Bodybuilding 40-49* με συγκρίσεις και την απονομή
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Master Bodybuilding 40-49 * 

Και παμε στην πιο δυνατη κατηγορια μεχρι στιγμης του αγωνα κ σε επιπεδο κ σε δυσκολια κρισης.
*Κουτρης Στελιος Νο 60* με στοιχεια Greg Kovacs (light Στελιο! :01. Wink: ) κ *Μ. Ελ Μασρι* εκτος τριαδας. Κριμα για τον συμπαθη Μασρι γιατι αυτη τη φορα ηταν στην καλυτερη φορμα που τον εχω δει ,τα κιλα επανω του φαινοντουσαν πιο ποιοτικα κ σωστα.
*3ος ο Λεωδης Ιωαννης Νο 40* που ηταν συμφωνα κ με την γνωμη ολου του team :01. Wink:  πιο ''μπαζωμενος'' κ εντυπωσιακος ,ιδιως στις πλαινες κ κλειστες ποζες , προσωπικα τον ειχα τουλαχιστον για 2ο. ,βλεποντας ομως τωρα τις φωτο παρατηρω οτι καποια εντυπωσιακα του σημεια δεν αποτυπονονται τοσο σε αυτες.
*2ος Μηλιατζογλου Γαβριηλ Νο 59* με υποδειγματικη γραμμωση κ ας ειχε κ αυτος προβλημα στις ανοικτες ποζες.
Και *1ος ο Καλας Παναγιωτης Νο 58* πιο πληρης σε ολα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Master Men’s Bodybuilding 50-59 , 3 συμμετοχές* 


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Master Men’s Bodybuilding 50-59* 

Στην *3η θεση ο Κωστας Παπαιωαννου Νο 64*. ,αν κ ειχε πιο φρεσκαδα δεν μπορεσε να κερδισει τον* 2ο Λατσο Αντρεικο Νο 65* που ηταν πιο μαχητικος κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο Λατσο τελευταια εχει βελτιωσει την ποιοτητα δερματος  με αποτελεσμα οι κοιλιακοι του να φαινονται πιο καθαροι.
Και *1ος* ο αλλος βετερανος κ παντα σε μεγαλη κατασταση *Γιαννης Βασαλος*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Physique Masters, με την μοναδική συμμετοχή της Βασιλικής Καραμίχα
*










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Men Physique -1.78 υπήρχαν 12 συμμετοχές 
*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Physique -1.78*  

Πολλες συμμετοχες κ εδω κ καλο το επιπεδο.    *1ος ο Μυλωνακης Στεργιος Νο 78* πηρε την θεση με την μυικοτητα του ,*2ος ο Δρακος Δημητρης Νο 81* ηταν ο πιο ομορφα καλιγραμμος κ τον ειχα ''κοψει'' απο την αρχη κ* 3ος ο Βαθυλακης Μαρκος Νο 85* με καλα χερια κ στηθος.
Απο τους υπολοιπους ηταν κ καποιοι με αρκετη γραμμωση η ομορφη συμμετρια αλλα δυστηχως οι πρωτες θεσεις ηταν μονο τρεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Men Physique +1.78 υπήρχαν 7  συμμετοχές 

*











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Physique +1.78*  

Ο *Γιαννης Τίλλος Νο 87* δεν αρκεστηκε στιν νικη του στους Juniors στην ιδια κατηγορια κ μια κ ηταν πολυ καλος θελησε να δοκιμασει  την τυχη του κ στους Men ,k καλα εκανε μια κ πηρε την *1η θεση* κ εδω.
Βγαινοντας ομως στην σκηνη κ στις συγκρισεις διπλα στον *Παπακωστα Νικο Νο 88* αυτο δεν φανταζε κ τοσο ευκολο. 
Ο Παπακωστας με πιο εντονη κ ''ωριμη'' μυικοτητα κ με καλες μαζες ειχε τα προγνωστικα με το μερος του ,ολα αυτα ομως μεχρι που γυριζε πλατη. Εκει δεν ηξερε , δεν μπορουσε να την κοντρολαρει...δεν ξερω! *Στην 2η θεση* λοιπον.
Κ *3ος ο Βυζανιαρης Γιωργος Νο 92* ομορφα συμμετρικος χωρις τπτ υπερβολικο.

*Δεν θυμαμαι εαν ο αθλητης με το πορτοκαλι μαγιο προσηλθε στη σκηνη καθυστερημενος (μια κ δεν φαινεται σε ολες τις φωτο μαζι με τους αλλους) κ εαν αυτο του στοιχισε τελικα ,γιατι τον βλεπω αρκετα καλο κ μυωδη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Men Physique +1.78 υπήρχαν 16 συμμετοχές* *

*








*


Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Physique +1.85* 

Τι γινεται οταν ανεβαινουν *16 αθλητες* μαζι στη σκηνη; Χαμος! :01. Mr. Green: 
Οπως ειπαμε κ στην αρχη θελει γρηγορο κ κοφτερο ματι απο τους κριτες κ για να μην ''νυκτωσουμε'' κ για οσο το δυνατον πιο αντικειμενικα αποτελεσματα. Δυσκολο λοιπον το εργο των κριτων εδω :01. Unsure:  ,γιατι δεν ηταν μονο πολλοι ,ηταν κ πολυ υψηλο το επιπεδο.
Ας αναφερω κ δυο λογια για καποιους που αναγωρισα η εχω να πω κατι. Τον Πανυψηλο Μπαλα που σαν να ειχε χασει κατι απο τον μυικο του προσδιορισμο ,τον αθλητη με το Νο 96 παρολο που ειχε καποιο ατυχημα μπορεσε κ ηρθε στον αγωνα οπως ειπε ο προεδρος ,τον Λαμπρου με το Νο 98 ,αυτον τον νεο αθλητη που εντυπωσιασε περυσι με τα σωματικα του προσοντα ,φετος ενω παλι ηταν καλος δεν μπορεσε να βελτιωσει η να πιασει εστω αυτη την ιδια σκληραδα κ φαινοταν πιο φλαταρισμενος ,μαλλον καποια υπερβολη στην διαιτα μετα την Κρητη δεν του βγηκε. Εχει ομως τα γονιδια με το μερος του κ να μην απογοητευεται γιατι η συνεχεια του ανηκει.
Το Νο 99 με εντυπωσιασε κ τον ειχα σιγουρα για διεκδικητη της πρωτης θεσης  (δεν ξερω εαν επαιξε καποιο αρνητικο ρολο οτι του εγινε παρατηρηση για σηκωμα πιο ψηλα της βερμουδας του) με αντιπαλο το Νο 1 που ειχε ολο το πακετο.

Τελικα η τριαδα
*1ος ο Ζαχαριουδακης Στυλιανος Νο1* αντιπροσωπευτικο δειγμα της κατηγοριας.
*2ος Αλφρεντι Ζησης Νο6* με ομορφο ολο το πακετο κ αυτος
*3ος ο Σερταριδης Ιωαννης Νο 97* γραμμωμενος κερδισε αλλους περισσοτερο μυωδεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen & Women Models

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness International

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Bikini Fitness -1.63 , με την συμμετοχή 8 αθλητριών




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οκτω συμμετοχες στην *Bikini B.F -1.63*  κ καταλαβαμε οτι η πρωτη-δευτερη θεση θα παιζοταν αναμεσα στην Ντανιελα Αλεξανδρη που ηδη την ειχαμε δει κ πριν σε αλλη κατηγορια κ ηταν πραγματι βελτιωμενη , κ στην Μαριλενα Στρατη.  Ελα ομως που κ η Μαριλενα συμφωνα με την γνωμη ολων :01. Smile:  ,ηταν κ αυτη βελτιωμενη! Κ το σωμα της ειχε περισσοτερο τονο κ το χαμογελο :01. Smile:  της εβγαινε αβιαστα πια.
Τα Να 34 κ 32  θα εδιναν την μαχη για την τριτη θεση , το Νο 31 κατι εβαλε υπερυπερβολικο :01. Mr. Green:  ,το Νο 33 αρκετα γυμνασμενη θα εδωσε μαχη για καποια θεση με  τις πιο ''μοντελε'' ξανθουλες Νο 28 κ 35.
Τελικα *1η Μαριαλενα Στρατη Νο 29*
*2η Ντανιελα Αλεξανδρη Νο 30*
*3η Τανια Αλεξανδρη Νο 32*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία*  Bikini Fitness +1.63 υπήρξαν 13 αθλητριες *

*













*


Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bikini Fitness +1.63*  13 συμμετοχες  και....κολαση ομορφιας! :01. Mr. Green: 

Μπουκετο  λουλουδιων (γυμνασμενων λουλουδιων :01. Smile: ) κ αντε βγαλε ακρη! Θα διαλεξεις για τριαδα το τριανταφυλλο ,την γαρδενια κ το γαρυφαλλο ; Θα αδικησεις το γιασεμι την τουλιπα τον πανσε! :01. Wink:   Ετσι ειναι δυστηχως.

Τσαμη με Κουκια με την δευτερη να εχει ελαφρα πιο εμφαση σε μυικοτητα δειχνουν για φαβορι , Σφακιανου Αφεντρα Λερογιαννη πιθανολογουν για το καλυτερο ,Παπαχρηστου πολυ βελτιωμενη , Παπαγεωργιου ψηλη κ ''ελαφι'' ,Πατερακη σαν γλυκο γυμνασμενο μωρακι :01. Smile: ...ε εχω κ εγω τις αδυναμιες μου :01. Mr. Green: (διπλα μου ειναι η γυναικα μου κ συμφωνει :01. Razz: )
Χωρις τις υπολοιπες που δεν ανεφερα να σημαινει οτι δεν ηταν ολες καλες ,ανθρωπος ειμαι κ εγω κ ζαλιστηκα :01. Razz: 

Αρκετα η ανθολογια :01. Wink:  κ παμε στην πρωτη τριαδα που βραβευτηκε.
*1η Τσαμη Γεωργια Νο 48
2η Πατερακη Βλαβιανη Νο 47
3η Παπαγεωργιου Ειρηνη Νο 36*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μα πόσο ωραία η παρουσίαση σου ρε Χρήστο , αυτες οι κατηγορίες επιβάλετε αυστηρα μόνο με τέτοιο λεξιλόγιο και έκφραση να παρουσιάζονται  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Unsure: 
τι να διαλέξεις και να κατατάξεις εδω , άξια η πρώτη τριάδα , κούκλα η Τσάμη Γεωργία ,αλλα και οι εκτός τριάδας και εξάδας σ αυτες τις κατηγορίες ,όπως σε κάτι καλλιστεία κάποιος είχε κερδίσει να βγεί με την πρώτη την πιο όμορφη  και ενοείτε χαιρόταν και ο χαμένος ο καημένος βγήκε με τις υπόλοιπες "άσχημες" :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ετσι δεν ειναι ρε Ηλια; Εσυ κ σαν κριτης εχεις περισσοτερη πειρα κ σαν μεμονωμενη κριση αλλα κ με την πιο σφαιρικοτητα που βλεπεις το θεμα.
Ειναι τελικα πιο δυσκολο η κριση στις γυναικες απ οτι στους αντρες;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τωρα εμείς σχολιάζουμε σαν εκείνους τους παπούδες στο μάπετ σόου , (οι καινούριοι που να τα έχουν δεί  :01. Razz: )

η κρίση στις γυναίκες αυτων των κατηγοριών σαφως είναι πιο δύσκολη , γιατι τα κρητήρια δεν είναι και δεν πρέπει να είναι η μυικότητα και το χαρτ κορ ββεραδικο στύλ , δηλαδη να πείς αυτη έχει καλύτερους κοιλιακούς η πιο ανοιχτη πλάτη κτλ 
και όμως πολλοι μπερδεύονται με τα κρητήρια όπως και πολλες άλλα έχουν στο μυαλό τους , όπως και οι προπονητές και μετα μπορεί να έχουμε θερμα επεισόδια με γκρίνιες και μαλιοτραβήγματα 
εδω κρίνετε περισσότερο η αρμονία και θηλυκότητα και γι αυτο λέω οι κριτες να έχουν ψυχρό αίμα (μεγάλης ηλικίας καλύτερα 60 και άνω  :01. Razz: )

είναι πιο δύσκολη η κρίση και πιο υποκειμενική , όπως και σε κατηγορίες ανδρων,  βερμούδες , φίτνες κτλ 
χρειάζετε ο κριτής εκτός απο πείρα να βλέπει μετα αγώνες συνέχεια και αυτούς που έκρινε αλλα και άλλους όπως και ξένους αγώνες για να είναι όσο γίνετε πιο δίκαιος στην αξιολόγηση , γιατι μερικές φαλτσες κρητικές δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι κατι στημένο αλλα είναι έτσι οι κατηγορίες που πολλες φορές σε ισάξιες αθλήτριες και αθλητες , μπορει η τρίτη η ο τρίτος να καθήσει και πρώτος κτλ 


απλα μας πιάνει και το πονετικό μας που πολλες φορές όλες θέλουμε να τις βάλουμε πρώτες, όταν έχουμε κουκλάρες πάνω στη σκηνή και δεν έχουμε αριάνη στις φλέβες αλλα αίμα  :01. Razz: 


πχ στις βερμούδες , όταν τα πόδια βγαίνουν απ το παιχνίδι είναι ένα θέμα , γιατι κάποιος μπορεί με τα πόδια ενω επάνω όλοι είναι ισάξιοι να καθαρίσει τον αγώνα , εγω βέβαια σαν της παλιας σχολής ποτε δεν ενθουσιάστηκα με αυτες τις κατηγορίες αλλα εφόσον υπάρχουν και εκφράζουν κοινό και αθλητες σεβαστές 

επίσης αν οι αθλητες σ αυτες τις δύσκολες κατηγορίες που όπως είπαμε οι κριτες πρέπει να έχουν το αίσθημα ευθύνης και να εκπαιδευτούν , βλέποντας αγώνες σε βίντεο η λάιβ όσο δυνατόν περισσότερους θα κάνουν λιγότερα λάθη και καλύτερες εκτιμήσεις 

και να υπάρχει και η θεωρία με κάποια βασικά κρητήρια αξιολόγησης των κατηγοριών σαν δεδομένα,  
παράπονα πάντα θα υπάρχουν γιατι υπάρχουν και φυτιλιές , απο οικείους που μας λένε έπρεπε να είσαι πρώτος και αδικήθηκες κτλ , ενα παράδειγμα δεν θυμάμαι κατηγορία που είδα όπου έπαιζε ο Λεωδης , που ενω δεν είδα τον αγωνα λάιβ , επειδη τον ΄'εχω δεί αγωνιστικά και απο φωτο που ανέβηκαν , αν έλεγαν 2η η 1η θέση απο 3η θα έλεγα νορμάλ , πάντα με βάση τις φωτο αλλα το λάιβ είναι αλλιως πως φαίνετε ο αθλητης και δεν είναι σωστο να βγάζουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα απο φωτο

----------


## aepiskeptis

Ωραία συζήτηση κάνετε τα δύο σας...

Στους επόμενους αγώνες στις γυναίκες live  αναμετάδοση άνευ λογοκρισίας...

Αυτό το 32 πολύ ερωτευσιμο  :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλό επίπεδο! Συγχαρητήρια, μεγάλη πρόοδος τα τελευταία χρόνια σε αυτές τις γυναικείες κατηγορίες.  :03. Clap: 

Βέβαια εγώ δε θα μπορούσα να κρίνω. Δεν έχω ψυχρό αίμα και θα ζητούσα τη βοήθεια του κοινού... κατάταξη δια βοής.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Women Physique*, 5 συμμετοχές 
























*
Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Physique * 

Πεντε οι συμμετοχες εδω αλλα σαφως περισσοτεροι μυς πανω στη σκηνη απο την προηγουμενη κατηγορια.
*Η Βασω Δημητρακη Νο 51* αν κ στην καλυτερη της φορμα που την εχω δει δεν μπηκε τριαδα. Ειχε πιασει ομως καλη γραμμωση σχετικα με τα δεδομενα του δυνατου σχηματος του σωματος της.
Κ η* Παπαποστολου Στυλιανη Νο 55* οπως παντα σε πολυ καλη κατασταση αλλα αυτη τη φορα ειχε να αντιμετωπισει δυνατους αντιπαλους.
Στην *3η θεση η Κορικη Βαρβαρα Νο 54* με εντυπωσιακη  μυικοτητα κ γραμμωση ιδιως στις πλαινες ποζες ,υστερουσε λιγο σε σχημα γενικα.
Στην *2η θεση η Κολλια Νορα Νο 53* σε πολυ καλη φορμα κ σχημα.
Και *1η η Παντελα Τερεζα Νο 52* περισσοτερο μυωδης κ με μαζες απο την 2η  , με καλο σχημα αλλα νομιζω τα ποδια της δεν ηταν στην κατασταση που θα μπορουσαν να ηταν.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην Classic BB -1.75, συμμετείχαν 8 αθλητές 

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Classic -1.80, συμμετείχαν 7 αθλητές 
*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic -1.75 ΒΒ* 

*1oς* ο πολυνικης φετος (οπου επαιξε κερδισε) *Νατσιος Γιωργος Νο 77* παντα σε ''ξυραφιασμενη'' κατασταση με την κουραση ομως ζωγραφισμενη στο προσωπο του.
*2ος ο Θωμοπουλος Σταυρος Νο 80* κ στην *3η Θεση ο Βεργης Παναγιωτης Νο 81* βελτιωμενος απο τις προηγουμενες εμφανισεις του.
Και οι υπολοιποι ετοιμοι κ σε καλη κατασταση.



*Classic -1.80* 

Καθαρα στην *1η θεση ο Μοιντινης Βασιλης* ,ειχε φανει αλλωστε οτι απ τον πρωτο διασυλλογικο στις 20/3 ηταν σχεδον ετοιμος.
Για τις αλλες δυο θεσεις πιστευω θα εγινε μαχη αναμεσα στα Να 87,88,30,93.
Τελικα *2ος Αλιμπακης Κων. Νο 30* κ *3ος Σωζος Παναγιωτης Νο 88*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην *Classic ΒΒ +1.80* συμμετείχαν 13 αθλητές 
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic +1.80*  

Η σκληρη γραμμωση του *Γιωργου Μαργαριτη Νο 94* του εδωσε την *1η θεση* ,αφηνοντας στην *2η* τον πιο καλοσχημο *Ταμπακιδη Χαραλαμπο Νο 96*.  Ο Ταμπακιδης επειδη υπερτερουσε αρκετα σε σχημα κ μπαλαρισμα κ χωρις να ειναι κακος σε γραμμωση (ηταν ομως πισω σε αυτη απο τον Μαργαριτη) τον εβλεπα για πρωτο ,δεν ειναι ομως η πρωτη φορα που ο Μαργαριτης κερδιζει πιο καλοσχημους αντιπαλους ,αρα οι κριτες κατι βλεπουν παραπανω.
Κ στη *3η θεση ο Μηλιατζογλου Γαβριηλ Νο 95* ''τσιμπησε'' :01. Wink:  το δευτερο κυπελακι του μετα την κατηγορια masters που επαιξε προηγουμενως ,χαρις στην καλη του γραμμωση κ προσδιορισμο του.
Και ο Καββαλος πολυ δυνατος κ ο Λαμπρου οτι ειπαμε προηγουμενως κ ο Καλμουκος προσπαθησε οσο μπορεσε αλλα αυτη τη φορα ειχε πιο δυνατους αντιπαλους.

----------


## Polyneikos

Επόμενες κατηγορίες του αγώνα, οι *Classic Bodybuilding & Bodybuilding International*

Στην *Classic Bodybuilding Ιnternational* συμμετείχε ο *Nασσερ Αμμαρι*




Στην *Bodybuilding International*, 2 συμμετοχές.





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ ωραίος ο Νάσσερ και σχήμα προσδιορισμό γράμμωση , δείχνει πολυ καλα στις φωτο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding & Bodybuilding International * 

Πραγματι Ηλια ο ''δικος μας'' :01. Wink: * Νasser Aμαρι* εκανε καλη εμφανιση οπως παντα ομορφα συμμετρικος χωρις καμια υπερβολη επανω του. Αγωνιστηκε μονος του στην* Classic BB International*.
Οι αλλοι δυο βεβαια στην αλλη κατηγορια *ΒΒ Ιnternational* ηταν σε αλλο επιπεδο μυων. ''Φορτωμενοι'' με πολλους κ γραμμωμενους μυς εδωσαν μαχη για την πρωτη θεση.
Τελικα επικρατησε στην *1η θεση ο Οmed Brahim No 56* με τις καθαρες γραμμες του εναντι του πιο ''τιγκαρισμενου'' *Τζεκινς Χαν Νο 57 στη 2η θεση*.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Μen BB -70 συμμετείχαν 7 αθλητές*, ανάμεσα σε αυτους και ο δικός μας, Τάσος Metalhea|D|!



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μen BB -70 * 

Μια κατηγορια χωρις ιδιαιτερα εντυπωσιακο  επιπεδο  ,χωρις αυτο να σημαινει βεβαια οτι δεν ηταν καλοι οι αθλητες κ σιγουρα οχι ευκολη η κριση απο την επιτροπη γιατι δεν απειχαν κ πολυ μεταξυ τους.
Ο δικος μας Τασος (Μetalhead) με τα καλυτερα ποδια μακραν της κατηγοριας δεν μπορεσε να μπει τριαδα κ επειδη ξερουμε οτι δεν ειναι ικανοποιημενος με το αποτελεσμα περιμενουμε την τοποθετηση του.
Στην *3η θεση ο βετερανος Κωστας Παπαιωαννου No 7*,αυτη την φορα ηταν λιγο πιο μαχητικος απο την προηγουμενη εμφανιση του στους super masters.
*2os ο Σερακμανης Αργυρης Νο 14* κ *1ος ο Τσαμπουρης Ζησης Νο 12* που ξεχωρισε καπως με το ομορφο στυλαρισμενο του σωμα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην Men BB -75 συμμετείχαν 5 αθλητές*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men BB -75* 

Ξανα χωρις δυσκολια *1ος* ο ''ξυραφιασμενος'' *Νατσιος Γιωργος Νο 75*
*2ος ο Βεργης Παναγιωτης Νο 81* κ *3ος ο... Νο 16*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen BB -80, στην οποία συμμετείχαν 11 αθλητές.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*NΙκητής της κατηγορίας Men BB -80, o Σωκράτης Κουκούλης* 










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men BB -80*  11 Συμμετοχες

*Η 1η* θεση καπαρωθηκε απο την αρχη απο τον *Σωκρατη Κουκουλη Νο 23*. Ο Σωκρατης μου φανηκε οτι ειχε βαλει μαζα επανω του με ενα ελαχιστο κλικ πριν την τελεια φορμα του σε conditioning ,πραγμα που ειδα οτι το καταφερε αργοτερα στο Olympia Amateur Spain 2016.
*2ος ο Τασος Μισαηλιδης Νο 29* χωρις πολυ ογκο αλλα με ωραια ''ραφιναρισμενη'' εμφανιση.
Κ *3ος ο Πολιτης Λεωνιδας Νο 25* που προσωπικα νομιζα θα ηταν στην δευτερη θεση.
Απο εκει κ περα κ ο Καλμουκος κ ο Καραμανης κ τα Να 22,30 ηταν πολυ καλοι.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen BB -90, συμμετείχαν 12 αθλητές*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μen BB -90

*Ραλλης Ραλλης* σε υψηλοτερη κατασταση απο τις περσινες του εμφανισεις κ στην *1η θεση* ,*2ος ο Γιαννης Βασαλος* στη πιο ''τιγκαρισμενη'' κατασταση που τον εχω δει κ στη *3η θεση ο Μπαρμπαδακης Παυλος* καλος αλλα ισως ενα κλικ πισω απο τις περσινες του εμφανισεις που τα σαρωσε ολα.
Λεωδης ,Καβαλος ,Γιουσεφ πιθανον να ηταν στην εξαδα εαν υπηρχε. Ο Ξανθης ηταν θολος κ δεν εδειξε τις δυνατοτητες του.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία BB-100, 4 συμμετοχές

*















*



Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

* Κατηγορία BB-100*

Πολυ δυνατη η τριαδα εδω ,με* 3ο τον Νικολοπουλο Αθανασιο Νο 49* ,*2ο τον Μουρκο Γιωργο Νο 48* που ειχε καλουπαρα κ μεγαλες μαζες επανω του ,αλλα οσο κ καλος να ηταν δεν μπορουσε να απειλησει τον* 1ο Ατιλακο Θαναση* που ειχε βαλει πολυ ''δουλεια'' επανω του κ δεν παιζοταν.

----------


## Muscleboss

Εντυπωσιακή κατάσταση του Αττιλάκου. Από ότι θυμάμαι από τις συνεντέυξεις του η επαγγελματική κάρτα είναι στόχος του... he is getting there...  :03. Thumb up: 

Μ άρεσε και η κατάσταση του Βασάλου  :03. Clap: 

Όταν έχεις τόσες συμμετοχές και τέτοιο επίπεδο πραγματικά χαίρεσαι να βλέπεις αγώνα. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους αθλητές και διοργανωτές.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μακράν ο καλύτερος αγωνας σε Πανελλήνιο επίπεδο απο άποψη συμμετοχών και επιπέδου αθλητών και δεν χρειάζετε φιλοσοφία να το καταλάβει κανείς αφού μιλάνε τα ντοκουμέντα απο τις φωτο 

ο Αττιλάκος ξεκάθαρος νικητής και τουλάχιστον σ αυτο δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχουν αμφισβητήσεις , ο Ράλλης πιστεύω στη καλύτερη φόρμα του και ο Γιάννης Βασάλος νομίζω καλύτερος απο κάθε φορά και δεν ξέρω αν ήταν αλλα έδειχνε και βαρύτερος
όπως και ο Σωκράτης Κουκούλης που πάντα σε καταπληκτική φόρμα που είναι και το μεγάλο του ατού , γι αυτο κερδίζει ογκωδέστερους αθλητες

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Men BB +100 συμμετείχαν 7 αθλητες*









*
Νικητής ο Κώστας Αγαλλόπουλος*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men BB +100* 

Εντυπωσιακος ο* Αγαλοπουλος Κωστας* δεν δυσκολευτηκε να παρει την *1η θεση* ,στην *2η* ο νικητης των Juniors *Μουσουνιδης Νικος* κ *3ος* ο βελτιωμενος οπως ειπαμε κ πριν *Μ. Ελ Μασρι* που καθε αλλο παρα ευχαριστημενος φανηκε απο την θεση του.
Κ τα υπολοιπα ''θηρια'' :01. Wink:  ηταν σε καλη κατασταση ,με τον Μουτζουρη να μην εχει πιασει γραμμωση κ τον Γουεστγουντ λογικα στην τεταρτη θεση εαν υπηρχε.

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΒODYBUILDING EOΣΔ 29ο ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 2016

Η μάχη του Γενικού Τιτλου, μεταξύ του Θανάση Αττιλάκου (Μen BB-100), Ράλλη Ράλλη (**Μen BB* *-90), Γιάννη Βασάλου (Μasters 50+) , Σωκράτη Κουκούλη (**Μen BB* *-80) & Κώστα Αγαλλόπουλου (**Μen BB* *+100)*



















*Γενικός Νικητής, ο Θανάσης Αττιλάκος!

*

----------


## NASSER

> *Men BB -75* 
> 
> Ξανα χωρις δυσκολια *1ος* ο ''ξυραφιασμενος'' *Νατσιος Γιωργος Νο 75*
> *2ος ο Βεργης Παναγιωτης Νο 81* κ *3ος ο... Νο 16*


To No. 16 είναι ο Κωνσταντίνος Ιωαννίδης. Από τους πιο παλιους αθλητές με αμέρηστες συμμετοχές. Φυσικά μας έχει συνηθίσει με καλύτερη φόρμα αλλά απείχε για κάποια χρόνια και η προετοιμασία του ήταν σύντομη, όσο και η επαναφορά του στο γυμναστήριο. 

Υ.Σ. Χρήστο ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια αλλά και για τον άψογο σχολιασμό των κατηγοριών. Τα ανέφερες όλα στην βαρύτητα που χρειαζόταν!

Προσωπικά έχω τις δικές μου επιλογές και κρίση για κάποιοα αποτελέσματα και φυσικό είναι να έχει ο καθένας μας εφόσον παρακολούθησε τον αγώνα απο κοντά. Η θέση του κριτή είναι ιδιάζουσα και τα αποτελέσματα ένα σύνολο βαθμολογίας.

----------


## vaggan

> *Men BB -75* 
> 
> Ξανα χωρις δυσκολια *1ος* ο ''ξυραφιασμενος'' *Νατσιος Γιωργος Νο 75*
> *2ος ο Βεργης Παναγιωτης Νο 81* κ *3ος ο... Νο 16*


o no 16 ειναι ο κωστας ιωαννιδης και πως θα μπορουσα να μην τον γνωρισω αλλωστε αφου ειχε βγει τριτος στο γενικο του μιστερ οδυσσεια 1995 του πρωτου αγωνα που παρακολουθησα στη ζωη μου πισω απο φυτρο και γκινη και επικρατωντας στο γενικο στα τζουνιορ επι ενος κατα 20 κιλα ογκωδεστερου κτιστακη αμετρητες συμμετοχες σε αγωνες ισως ο βορειοελλαδιτης με τις περισσοτερες συμμετοχες σε αγωνες

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Thanks :01. Wink:  κ στους δυο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οverall Classic Bodybuilding, μεταξύ Μαργαρίτη και Μοϊντίνη*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## NASSER

> o no 16 ειναι ο κωστας ιωαννιδης και πως θα μπορουσα να μην τον γνωρισω αλλωστε αφου ειχε βγει τριτος στο γενικο του μιστερ οδυσσεια 1995 του πρωτου αγωνα που παρακολουθησα στη ζωη μου πισω απο φυτρο και γκινη και επικρατωντας στο γενικο στα τζουνιορ επι ενος κατα 20 κιλα ογκωδεστερου κτιστακη αμετρητες συμμετοχες σε αγωνες ισως ο βορειοελλαδιτης με τις περισσοτερες συμμετοχες σε αγωνες


Και πάντα σεμνός! Σέβεται και εκτιμάει όλους τους συναθλητές του.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οverall Body Fitness, μεταξύ Μπαλαμπάνη και Ζαβιτσάνου

*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οverall Bikini Fitness

*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## NASSER

Το overall bikini Fitness είναι η κατηγορία που πραγματικά χάρηκα με τη νίκη της Γεωργίας Τσιάμη. Οι κόποι της ανταμείφθηκαν !  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οverall Μen Physique

*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Οverall Μen Physique*  και δικαια νικητης ο *Ζαχαριουδακης Στυλιανος*

----------


## Polyneikos

Εχω παραλείψει να παρουσιάσει τις κατηγορίες Body Fitness
*
Body Fitness International

*






*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Οverall Classic Bodybuilding*.  Δυο σχεδον ισαξιοι αθλητες ,ο Μαργαριτης καλυτερος σε λεπτη γραμμωση κ ο Μοιντινης σε σχημα κ συμμετρια. *Νικητης ο Μοιντινης*

*Οverall Body Fitness*. Κ εδω πολυ καλες οι δυο αθλητριες ,με την πιο μυωδη κ εντυπωσιακη *Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη* να κερδιζει την πιο ''ελαφενια'' :01. Wink:  Ζαβιτσανου.

*Οverall Bikini Fitness*.  Μηπως εδω δεν ηταν απιθανες κ οι τρεις νικητριες των κατηγοριων τους; Τελικη νικητρια η *Γιωργια Τσαμη*.

*Οverall Bikini Fitness International*.
*1η η Ασπρου Μαρια Νο 19* με σωμα εξαιρετικης μυικοτητας κ συμμετριας κ* 2 η Κουρνετσοβα Ναταλια* Νο 20 στην αρχη της ακομη αλλα σε καλο δρομο εαν θελησει να ανεβει επιπεδο.
.

----------


## Nancy G.

> Οκτω συμμετοχες στην *Bikini B.F -1.63*  κ καταλαβαμε οτι η πρωτη-δευτερη θεση θα παιζοταν αναμεσα στην Ντανιελα Αλεξανδρη που ηδη την ειχαμε δει κ πριν σε αλλη κατηγορια κ ηταν πραγματι βελτιωμενη , κ στην Μαριλενα Στρατη.  Ελα ομως που κ η Μαριλενα συμφωνα με την γνωμη ολων ,ηταν κ αυτη βελτιωμενη! Κ το σωμα της ειχε περισσοτερο τονο κ το χαμογελο της εβγαινε αβιαστα πια.
> Τα Να 34 κ 32  θα εδιναν την μαχη για την τριτη θεση , το Νο 31 κατι εβαλε υπερυπερβολικο ,το Νο 33 αρκετα γυμνασμενη θα εδωσε μαχη για καποια θεση με  τις πιο ''μοντελε'' ξανθουλες Νο 28 κ 35.
> Τελικα *1η Μαριαλενα Στρατη Νο 29*
> *2η Ντανιελα Αλεξανδρη Νο 30*
> *3η Τανια Αλεξανδρη Νο 32*


Αγαπητέ Χρήστο,

Έχοντας αναγνώσει πολλές φορές την μετάδοση σου για την συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία μετά λύπης μου διαπίστωσα ότι η περιγραφή σου κατά το ήμισυ ουδεμία σχέση έχει με την πραγματικότητα και σύμφωνα με τα σχόλια σου αντιλαμβάνομαι πως δεν γνωρίζεις τα νέα κριτήρια του Bikini Fitness της IFBB. Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρεις για μια αθλήτρια ότι είναι αρκετά γυμνασμένη, ενώ για κάποιες άλλες ότι είναι πιο 'μοντελέ', πράγμα που εμένα προσωπικά σαν αθλήτρια προσβάλει και τον πόνο μου και την πείνα μου! Επίσης αναφέρεις ότι οι αθλήτριες με τα νούμερα 34 και 32 διεκδικούν την 3η θέση... Οι αναγνώστες του forum διαμορφώνουν μια στρεβλή εικόνα λόγο παραπληροφόρησης! Στο link που επισυνάπτω θα βρεις τα κριτήρια: http://www.ifbb.com/pdf/bikini_fitness_rules.pdf 

Με εκτίμηση, 
Η μοντελέ ξανθούλα με το νούμερο 35 που κατέλαβε την 4η θέση!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Χρήστος  κατ αρχήν περιγράφει όπως και ο καθένας μας με βάση το πώς τα βλέπει αυτός και επειδή τον ξέρω πώς λειτουργεί το κάνει καθαρά απο αγάπη και σαν ένας αγνος φίλαθλος και ενώ έχει υπάρξει και αγωνιστικός επι σειρά ετών 

τα κρητήρια εκτός του ότι είναι στα αγγλικά στο λίνκ , εδω καλα καλα δεν τα γνωρίζουν οι κριτές και οι αθλητες που συμμετέχουν 

πάντα όσα κρητήρια και να υπάρχουν ο καθένας θα έχει την δική του υποκειμενική ματιά και ερμηνεία , ενοεί ότι στις κατηγορίες μπικίνι δεν μετράει η μέγιστη μυικότητα και γράμμωση και δεν σημαίνει απο ότι ξέρουμε ότι η πιο γραμμωμένη πάντα κερδίζει , μετράνε και συμμετρία αρμονία , θηλυκότητα 
αν δεν ίσχυαν αυτα που λέω τότε θα υπήρχε ενας κριτής με τον κανονισμό και θα έβγαζε κατάταξη , επειδη όμως υπάρχουν διαφορετικές ματιές και εκτιμήσεις , γι αυτο βγαίνει ο μέσος όρος και σπάνια να υπάρχει ομοφωνία απο όλους τούς κριτές 

μια κοπέλα σε μπικίνι κατηγορία με σώμα μοντελέ δεν ενοούμε τα κρητήρια μοντέλων πασαρέλας αλλα καλοσχηματισμένες με μυικότητα αλλα όχι τόσο εμφανής , που αυτο δεν αφαιρεί καμία προσπάθεια , κόπο και υδρώτα για να χτιστούν οι μύς , απλα δεν φτάνουν σε χαμηλά ποσοστα λίπους , πράγμα που δεν είναι και το ζητούμενο ειδικά για γυναίκες γενικότερα , πλήν των πιο χαρτ κορ κατηγοριών 

πιο ειδική αξιολόγηση και σχολιασμός θα ήταν αν σχολιαζαν οι ίδιοι οι κριτές , αλλα και εκεί θα βλέπαμε ότι ανάλογα με την βαθμολογία που έκανε ο καθένας θα στήριζε ανάλογα τις απόψεις του 
δεν είναι πχ όπως τα αγωνισματα του στίβου που εκεί ο χρόνος και το νήμα είναι αδιάψευτοι μάρτυρες 

σε ενα φόρουμ που υπάρχει πολυφωνία θα σχολιάσει ο καθένας με βάση την αισθητική του και προσωπική εκτίμηση 
ειδικα στις κατηγορίες γυναικών μπορεί κάποιες να μην έχουν μπεί τριάδα , αλλα να έχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης γι αυτες πάντα τις κατηγορίες , να έχουν ομορφια και αισθητική και θηλυκότητα και να έχουν ενθουσιώδες κοινό , τι πιο νορμάλ όταν υπάρχει σχολιασμός για γυναίκες αθλήτριες , ακόμη και στον στίβο

το ωραίο είναι ωραίο και πάντα χαίρει εκτίμησης ειδικά απο τούς άντρες  :08. Toast:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Αγαπητη Nancy ας ξεκινησω την απολογια μου :01. Wink:  με την λεξη που λες οτι προσεβαλε τους κοπους  κ την διαιτα σου δλδ την ''πιο μοντελε''.    Δεν πρεπει ομως να το εκλαμβανεις με αυτην την υποτιμητικη εννοια ,ειναι λαθος.
Λεγοντας ''πιο μοντελε'' εχει το νοημα ισως λιγοτερο μυικο τονο αλλα κ ολα  τα θετικα που υποδηλωνει η λεξη.

Οσο για το πως βλεπω τους αθλητες-τριες ειναι μονο η γνωμη μου ,με το δικο μου ματι,κ δεν σημαινει οτι θα το βλεπουν το ιδιο ολοι η θα συμφωνουν , αν ειναι δυνατον!
Ουτε κριτης ειμαι που κ αυτοι εχουν πολλες φορες ακρως αντιθετες γνωμες ,ειδικα σε δυσκολες κατηγοριες οταν ειναι κοντα μεταξυ τους (οι αθλητες) η οπως των δικων σας των γυναικειων.
Η νομιζεις εχω την δυνατοτητα κ  προλαβαινω να βλεπω ολες τις λεπτομερειες του καθε ενα ,ιδιως στις πολυπληθεις κατηγοριες σε τοσο λιγο χρονο κ να αναλυω περισσοτερο; Οτι προλαβω κ οτι μου κανει εντυπωση! :01. Wink: 

Ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο που μπηκε μια αθλητρια σαν κ εσενα στο forum μας (κ ελπιζω να συνεχισεις :01. Wink: ) κ σε ευχαριστουμε ,αλλα θα σε ρωτησω κατι τωρα ...ετσι για να μου λυσεις την απορια.
Εαν δεν εγραφα '' οι αθλήτριες με τα νούμερα 34 και 32 διεκδικούν την 3η θέση'' αλλα ''οι αθλητριες 32 κ 35 διεκδικουν την 3η θεση'' ,θα σε εθιγε οπως λες το ''περισσοτερο μοντελε''; :01. Wink: 

Με εκτιμηση μοντελε (γυμνασμενη :01. Wink: ) ξανθουλα μου κ ελπιζω να  απολογηθηκα οσο σωστα μπορεσα :01. Wink:  , περισσοτερες τεχνικες λεπτομερειες απο τον φιλο μου τον Ηλια που τα λεει κ ειναι πολυ καλυτερος σ αυτα :01. Smile: 

*Καλα ε; λιγο πριν το κατεβασω ...ο Ηλιας με προλαβε! Τωρα θ διαβασω κ εγω το ποστ του.

----------


## Nancy G.

Χρήστο με την τόση ευγένεια σου κάθε άλλο παρά να σου δώσω μια ειλικρινή απάντηση θα μπορούσα. Θα με με στενοχωρούσε πολύ αλλά δε θα έμπαινα στη διαδικασία να γράψω κάτι. Όσο για τα κριτήρια οι προπονητές και οι σύλλογοι οφείλουν να ενημερώνουν τους αθλητές. Κύριε Τριανταφύλλου όταν βρεθείτε στο κέντρο της Καβάλας θα χαιρόμουν να σας φιλοξενήσω στο κατάστημά μου και να γράψουμε απο κοινού την μετάφραση των κανόνων για λογαριασμό του Bodybuilding.gr

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ενα ένα μας τα λές Νάνσυ ,πατριώτισσα είσαι?  με μεγάλη μου χαρά και να έρθεις και εσυ για προπόνηση Χρυσούπολη στο γυμναστήριο όποτε θέλεις ,(στείλε σε πμ πληροφορίες αν δεν θέλεις να γράψεις ανοιχτά στο φόρουμ)  άλλωστε εμείς εδω στο φόρουμ κοιτάμε να είμαστε όσο γίνετε πιο αντικειμενικοί και να δίνουμε όσο μπορούμε σωστες πληροφορίες και κάθε βοήθεια πρός αυτη την κατεύθυνση είναι χρήσιμη  :03. Thumb up: 

και όπως έχω πεί πολλες φορές , υπάρχουν άτομα όπως και ο Χρήστος και διαχειριστές στο φόρουμ που προσφέρουν περισσότερα στο άθλημα απο αθλητες και αθλήτριες , γιατι είναι αγνοί φίλαθλοι και όχι ατομιστές που το μόνο που τούς ενδιαφέρει είναι η ατομική προβολή και αγωνίζονται να προσφέρουν όσο μπορούν με φωτο απο αγώνες , ρεπορτάζ και σχόλια

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Χρήστο με την τόση ευγένεια σου κάθε άλλο παρά να σου δώσω μια ειλικρινή απάντηση θα μπορούσα. Θα με με στενοχωρούσε πολύ αλλά δε θα έμπαινα στη διαδικασία να γράψω κάτι. Όσο για τα κριτήρια οι προπονητές και οι σύλλογοι οφείλουν να ενημερώνουν τους αθλητές. Κύριε Τριανταφύλλου όταν βρεθείτε στο κέντρο της Καβάλας θα χαιρόμουν να σας φιλοξενήσω στο κατάστημά μου και να γράψουμε απο κοινού την μετάφραση των κανόνων για λογαριασμό του Bodybuilding.gr


Κοιτα....η ευγενεια εστω κ η στοιχειωδη ειναι απαραιτητη για εναν καλοπροαιρετο διαλογο εστω κ εαν υπαρχουν διαφορετικες αποψεις ,απο την αλλη ομως δεν ειναι κ λογος να εχει ''γλυψιματικο'' χαρακτηρα για να μην κ καλα ακουσουμε κατι που δεν θα μας αρεσει η δεν μας συμφερει.
Εκφρασου λοιπον ελευθερα αρκει οπως ειπαμε να μην ειναι κακοπροαιρετα.
Πιστεψε με κ εγω θα μπορουσα να λεω διαφορα με πιο υπερβολικο τροπο κ πολλα αρνητικα σημεια  ειτε με αντιπαραθεση ειτε οχι που σιγουρα σε πολλους δεν θα αρεσε ,αλλα προτιμω κ νομιζω καλα κανω ,να μην το κανω. 

Τωρα προσπαθω να καταλαβω πιο απο τα κατω ειναι το πραγματικο σου προβλημα.
Εαν ειναι οτι δεν σου αρεσει ο τροπος γραφης μου η καποια σημεια εστω , ειλικρινα ειναι το μονο που δεν με ενδιαφερει ,σιγουρα κ καποιοι αλλοι θα το βλεπουν ετσι κ.....δικαιωμα τους. Αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι οτι το κανω με αγαπη οπως ειπε κ ο Ηλιας ,ανιδιοτελως κ οσο γινεται πιο αντικειμενικα ,κ φυσικα κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος ,κ λαθη θα εχω εχω πει κ ισως κ καμια ''κοτσανα''.

2ος πιθανος λογος :01. Wink:  Μηπως τελικα εισαι δυσαρεστημενη με την καταταξη σου κ θεωρεις οτι αδικηθηκες ; Το λεω αυτο στηριζομενος στην φραση σου <<Όσο για τα κριτήρια οι προπονητές και οι σύλλογοι οφείλουν να ενημερώνουν τους αθλητές.>>,.  Αυτο υποδηλωνει οτι καποια παραπονα εχεις σχετικα με τα κριτηρια η με αυτους που πρεπει να τα εφαρμωσουν.  Καλα... εδω ενα θα σου πω ,εδω χανει η μανα το παιδι κ το παιδι την μανα! :01. Razz:  Μπορει τα κριτηρια στα λογια-γραπτα να ειναι αυτα ,αλλα κ το ματι του καθε κριτη (Ελληνα η ξενο) ειναι διαφορετικο....μην το ψαχνεις!

3ος πιθανος λογος :01. Wink:  Μηπως τελικα ηθελες να βοηθησεις κ να  γραψετε απο κοινου με τον Ηλια την μεταφραση των κανονων; :01. Smile: 
Εεεελα.... χιουμορ κανω! :01. Razz:  Μην το παρεις κ στραβα, γιατι σε ''βλεπω'' πολυ παραπονιαρα κ παρεξηγησιαρα :01. Wink: 

*Εαν νομιζουν οι Mod οτι με τα τελευται ποστ εχουμε βγαλει το θεμα off  ας μεταφερθουν.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness -163, 3 συμμετοχές 

*










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness -163* 

Στην* 3η* θεση η *Αναστασοπουλου Ελενη* Νο 13 , *2η η Μιτακου Παρασκευη* Νο 14 σε πολυ καλη κατασταση κ που σταθηκε επαξια διπλα στην *1η* κ  συνεχη τελευταια πρωταθλητρια *Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη* Νο 12.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness +163, 4 συμμετοχές 

*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness +163 * 

Ειναι αυτο που λεγαμε λιγο πριν , αθλητρια με λιγοτερο μυικο τονο απο τις αλλες αλλα με περισσοτερο ομορφο σχημα κ συμμετρια ,οι κριτες αποφασισαν (κ καλα εκαναν κ για μενα) να της δωσουν την *1η θεση*.  Ηταν η* Ελενη Ζαβιτσανου* με το Νο 18.  Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ειχε κ μυικοτητα ,απλα ηταν σε πιο ''απαλη'' μορφη συγκρητικα ,υπερτερουσε ομως τοσο στους τομεις που ειπα πριν ,ωστε στην ζυγαρια των δεδομενων των κριτων υπερισχυσαν κ της  εδωσαν την νικη.
Στην* 2η θεση η Αγιανοπουλου Βασιλικη* Νο 16 ,στην *3η η Βαγγερ Αικατερινη* κ* 4η* η αθλητρια με το *Νο 35.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Το άρθρο του 29ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος της ΕΟΣΔ, στο *19ο τεύχος του Bodybuilding & Fitness!*

----------

